# Vote Now For Your Favorite True Love Contest Picture



## Petguide.com (May 6, 2013)

> We wanted to make sure that everyone had the same chance to get as many 'Likes' (which count as votes for their picture. That's why we posted all the photos at the same time and why we've posted detailed instructions on how to get as many likes for your photo as possible.)
> 
> 1. Go to PetGuide.com's *True Love Photo Contest Album* (click PHOTOS tab under our cover photo, click ALBUMS and click on True Love Photo Contest) - this is where all of the entries are located. Here's the link: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.953873377956740.1073741834.167700526574033&type=1
> 
> ...


Click Here to Vote Now For Your Favorite True Love Contest Picture at PetGuide.com.


----------

